# recycler/desktop.exe missing



## himtuna (Dec 30, 2007)

20 gb external hdd was infected with virus.. i cleaned it up.

Now whenever i open it from my computer it gives an error message 
  RECYCLER\DESKTOP.EXE MISSING

I have changed the autorun.inf   and  even deleted it, but the problem still persists.

I have deleted the entire recyler bin...

I am not able to open the SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION....

what do i do now??


----------



## anand1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Format the HDD and see if the problem prevails.


----------



## himtuna (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks! dude 
but i dont wanna overtry with this trick

what are the other ways that windows remember    how to autorun an application?? ( instead of autorun.inf)


----------

